# Divi Village vs. Divi Dutch Village in Aruba



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm an RCI member and thinking about going to Aruba in December.  


1) Is December a good time to go?

2)  What is the difference between the Divi Dutch Village and the Divi Village?

3) Is all-inclusive an option at either place and is Aruba expensive compared to other islands?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## wildflower (Mar 9, 2006)

There are a few Divi properties in Aruba. I suggest you check out their website to help with decision making. Be sure to click on the _Aruba_ link as well as the _Carribean Resort_ link.   


www.diviresorts.com


----------



## Chip (Mar 10, 2006)

Mike, go to this Aruba BB site. There are plenty of experts there that can answer all your questions.

http://bb.visitaruba.com/

Chip


----------



## SteveB (Mar 13, 2006)

The best Divi resort on Aruba is on the southern end of Eagle beach and I do not think it is an RCI resort.  I do know that resort is an all-inclusive.  One of the Divi resorts is across the street from the beach (avoid it).  If anyone does go to Aruba, do NOT do all inclusive as the restaurants in Aruba are fabulous and there are so many to try.  The aruba-bb site is a great website for information on Aruba.  Many years ago we stayed at the Costa Linda resort which in my opinion is the best RCI resort on Aruba but near impossible to get into as I tried for another exchange for several years with nothing available (at least to us).  Casa del mar and Aruba beach club are also on Eagle beach which is the larger section of beach but a little quieter than the northern Palm beach.  Playa linda and Wyndham is on palm beach which is more crowded due to the very narrow beach area.


----------

